

Productivity Applications: 5 That Rock, 5 That Don’t, and 5 That are Underrated - sscheper
http://howtogetfocused.com/uncategorized/productivity-applications-5-that-rock-5-that-dont-and-5-that-are-underrated/

======
kwm
"Evernote is an application that allows you to take pictures of objects that
you wish to remember, and then search for that object later. Guess what else
does this? A camera."

There's just one problem: Evernote is a _note taking_ application that happens
to be able to OCR images and allow you to search the text. Seems that someone
is reviewing a tool that he has never used?

Remember the Milk has primarily picked up steam (IMO) because Google hasn't
pushed/facilitated third-party adoption. Google Tasks is great if you're using
Gmail, in a browser. Not so much if you want to access tasks from another
application, mobile device, etc.

And when did Twitter claim to be any form of productivity app/tool?

This article seems to compare brainstorming apps to task trackers and a
variety of other tools, claiming that some are "better" than others. It's not
that I disagree with all of the points, but it is hard to follow/swallow.

